# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 37)



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2017)

_In pop music, the "hook" refers to the part of a song that is most memorable or catchy. It's the part you wait for—the particular bit that's supported by the other elements in the melody, but that stands out as the best part. You might not even like some portions in the song, but you hang in there just to hear the hook._

*When it comes to woodworking, what is your "Hook"?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the , Harvey and Irma too...


----------



## CWS (Sep 10, 2017)

My hook is cutting into a log to see what is inside.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 10, 2017)

I think for me it's seeing the piece all but finished. Knowing it's what I pictured in my head. Still have to finish but there it is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2017)

Man, there are so many parts. When I ask myself what is my favorite thing about wood working I can't just pick one thing. It all starts with chainsaw milling lumber, I will never tire of opening a log and flipping that first slab and seeing whats inside. Is it the challenge of trying something new for the first time and seeing it all come together? Is it just the time spent in the shop, even if I am not doing anything? Is it the joy of running a scroll saw and cutting out a pattern and watching the progress of that? Is it just throwing a ugly chunk of wood on the lathe and turning it into something beautiful? Is it the joy I see on someones face when I give them something I made? Is it being a part of the woodbarter community? Is it that magical moment when you apply the first coat of finish to a project and see the wood just pop and come alive? Is it the happy moment when you find an old antique tool for cheap and refurbish it to use and make it a part of your shop and tool collection. Is it the smell of certain woods when you work them? Or is it just being in the shop and working on anything, being in the zone and tuning out the world and all of it's problems and my own and just enjoying working with my hands? I think that may be the best part.

But is this the hook?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 10, 2017)

@woodtickgreg said it best "being in the zone and tuning out the world and all of it's problems" this is my hook. We all need that place to go and this has become mine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2017)

Building stuff- been doing it all my life. Big stuff little stuff. Building is the hook.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 10, 2017)

The wood and the finished product. I'm a closer and I get the biggest kick out of completing things. Easy to start a project, but challenging to finish one sometimes. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2017)

I think for me it is seeing the face on someone who is amazed at something I built. It's nothing special to me or anyone on here, but the general public thinks that we're magicians. I think @woodtickgreg said it best though, his post encompassed just about everything that is special about what I/we do. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------

